# Peloton Mag Dogma 65.1 Test ride



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's Peloton magazine testing out the Dogma 65.1 Think 2.

http://www.pelotonmagazine.com/Tested-Bikes/video/8/1846/Mr-HCervelo-S5-and-Pinarello-Dogma


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Posted the link to the review in one of the threads below. I'm glad the Dogma 65.1 is livelier and thus creating more positive buzz from reviewers. I'm just about to pull the trigger on upgrading from my 60.1 only thing holding me back is that the Dogma mold is getting old and I feel that they will come out with a brand new mold soon.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Word is there will be major changes on the Dogma frame for 2014.


----------

